# Government Employee Travel Opportunities - Sponsored by RCI



## BillR (Nov 2, 2006)

*Welcome to Government Employee Travel Opportunities (G.E.T.O.), a leisure travel benefits program sponsored by Resort Condominiums International (RCI), a leader in vacation rental. G.E.T.O. is a "Space Available" program that offers Federal, State and Local Government employees the opportunity to take affordable condominium vacations at resorts around the world. G.E.T.O. makes this possible by utilizing marketable inventory at condominium timeshare resorts. Marketable inventory consists of condominium units that resort owners do not use, which generally means off-season or short-notice travel. Thank you for your service and we hope you enjoy this tremendous vacation opportunity. *

*LOOK INTO THIS:  www.getravelop.com/ *

*TRAVEL AGENT AND G.E.T.O.  I am surprised we can find any exchanges*.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 2, 2006)

*Can Retired Bureaucrats Get In On That?*




			
				BillR said:
			
		

> *G.E.T.O. is a "Space Available" program that offers Federal, State and Local Government employees the opportunity to take affordable condominium vacations at resorts around the world. *


Is G.E.T.O. open to us retirees?  Or just to bureaucrats still on the federal, state, & local payrolls? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Nov 2, 2006)

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Is G.E.T.O. open to us retirees?  Or just to bureaucrats still on the federal, state, & local payrolls?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



*Eligibility *

You are eligible to participate in the GETO if you are 21 or older and a: 

Current or retired employee of a U.S. or Canadian governmental agency -- Federal, State, County, City, Provincial, Territorial or Municipality


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 2, 2006)

*Might As Well Sell Off My Timeshares...*




			
				Arkansas Winger said:
			
		

> *Eligibility *
> 
> You are eligible to participate in the GETO if you are 21 or older and a:
> 
> Current or retired employee of a U.S. or Canadian governmental agency -- Federal, State, County, City, Provincial, Territorial or Municipality


...& just use G.E.T.O.  With just about everything available at $299 per week (taxes & fees included), why bother with floating weeks, _Instant Exchange_, maintenance fees, membership fees, points, reservation fees, exchange fees, _Points For Deposit_, & all that? 

Who'd a-thunk? 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KenK (Nov 3, 2006)

And all the sites have been posted on tug when they first started giving their weeks for $149 (Over 5 years ago)

As all of you might be aware...II and Trading Places site for specific gov vets and retired is:

www.govarm.com

Aside from RCIs sites:

www.afvclub.com  US Federal Gov workers, Armed Forces (all including Reserves and Guard) and retirees

www.veteransholidays.com    (US Veterans)

the site mentioned in the first post is also opened to all government workers in Canada. (According to Madge).

And to critical acclaim (from some) and fire (from others) well over a year ago, it was announced that the same program (under a different site) was open to those in the UK....I forgot the sites address)


To make matters worse or better (your play), it has been announced that there are now many sites (mainly alumni ) that offer the same or similiar deal using the same engine to kindred type groups (like Alumni).

But the weeks are usually leftovers that only very flexible people might find useful.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 3, 2006)

Why buy (or keep owning) the cow, when RCI is giving away the milk for pennies??????

RCI's rental programs are already causing deedbacks of off seaon weeks at timeshare resorts, and it is only going to get worse.  That will then lead to big m/f increases for high season owners to pick up the slack.  Then many of them will not want to continue.

RCI's rental programs are a serious threat to the continuation of the ownership/exchange model of timesharing.  On the OBX, 70% own to use, but if the other 30% walk away, it still will create big problems.

This is one of the reasons that timesharers desperately need for the class actions lawsuits to succeed before RCI strangles the goose that laid the golden eggs with its screwball rental programs.


----------



## m61376 (Nov 3, 2006)

Is this something new, or has it been around for awhile? Out of curiosity, are they the same offers currently on the RCI website supposedly only available to RCI members?

As Alan pointed out, this seems to further devalue those low-season weeks used for last minute bookings. Why pay anything upfront and commit to annual MF's if  just about anyone can rent the week for $299? Surprisingly, unless I missed it, the site isn't even requiring proof of affiliation.


----------



## king1 (Nov 3, 2006)

The Armed Forces program is similar(the same?).  I inquired about proving my veteran status, and they just said they would take my word for it!!  So it's open to all.


----------



## riverside (Nov 3, 2006)

My husband is one of those bureaucrats you refer to who works for the state government.  I have looked at these sites occasionally but they are not the great deal you are making them out to be.  If you can travel within a couple of weeks notice then yes, there are some cheap deals.  Here is a comparison for getravelop vs. RCI Extra Vacation for the month of March 2007 for the Caribbean.  You will notice that neither site offers anything of great value (for me at least) and that the government site is much higher, in some cases $300 or more.  I'll keep my timeshare and RCI, thanks.

Getravelop:
11 resorts meet your search criteria:  Sort by Date Location Name  


Resort name: Albatros Club Resort   
Priced from: $659.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Lifestyle Holidays Vacation Club   
Priced from: $725.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Occidental Allegro Playa Dorada   
Priced from: $725.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 02 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: LHVC at Crown Residence Suites a   
Priced from: $791.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 06 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Luperon Beach Resort   
Priced from: $791.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Tropicana Caribe   
Priced from: $791.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 06 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Acuarium Suite Resort   
Priced from: $857.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: The Coconut Palms Resort   
Priced from: $857.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Village Caraibe Tennis, Golf & B   
Priced from: $857.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Paradise Island Harbour Resort   
Priced from: $912.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 02 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Resort name: Green Blue Houses   
Priced from: $989.99 per week Maximum occupancy: 04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RCI Extra Vacations:

Villas Jazmin en Costambar  (#1830) 
*Price from: $ 609.99 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 

 The Coconut Palms Resort  (#2519) 
*Price Range: $ 309.99 - $ 609.99 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 


    Village Caraibe Tennis, Golf & Beach Resort  (#1017)
*Price Range: $ 309.99 - $ 609.99 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 

    Albatros Club Resort  (#3930) 
*Price Range: $ 249.99 - $ 289.99 
Available Unit Size: S - 1 

    Luperon Beach Resort  (#6294) 
*Price from: $ 289.99 
Available Unit Size: H - H 

    Acuarium Suite Resort  (#4859) 
*Price from: $ 309.99 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 

    Lifestyle Holidays Vacation Club at Hacienda Tropical  (#6712) 
*Price from: $ 279.99 
Available Unit Size: S - S 

    Green Blue Houses  (#3070) 
*Price from: $ 659.99 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 

    Viva Club  (#3464) 
*Price from: $ 549.99 
Available Unit Size: H - H


----------



## philemer (Nov 3, 2006)

m61376 said:
			
		

> Is this something new, or has it been around for awhile? Out of curiosity, are they the same offers currently on the RCI website supposedly only available to RCI members?
> 
> As Alan pointed out, this seems to further devalue those low-season weeks used for last minute bookings. Why pay anything upfront and commit to annual MF's if  just about anyone can rent the week for $299? Surprisingly, unless I missed it, the site isn't even requiring proof of affiliation.



It's been around quite awhile, as has www.afvclub.com  Also see www.rciholidaynetwork.com and www.snaptravel.com  Do any of these look the same? 


Phil

fixed links  KenK


----------

